# What's up?



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Just wondering what's going on with red snapper. I have seen very few pictures or reports since the opener. I know it's been nasty but somebody's fishing in the slop besides us. We've done well considering the weather but nothing over about fifteen pounds. What's up?
For those that need a more detailed report, we've been fishing around 100'. Spanish mack and whole large pogies (Gulf Menhaden) have been our best baits. Caught em on bottom rigs and freelinig. Had a chum bag out and all those caught free lining were full of it even though they didn't come to the surface like they normally do.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang, nice job dude. Good looking reds. To ruff for me I need a bigger boat or the wind to die down.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

No hero shots but here's the end result of 1 fillet.
Snappah fingers.


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

I don’t think locals get excited about Snapper anymore :thumbdown: I personally haven’t targeted them since they forced me to fish in the heat of the summer with every other googan that has a boat :thumbsup: Big ones don’t eat well either good for pics though. Just my 2cents.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Boat-Dude said:


> Dang, nice job dude. Good looking reds. To ruff for me I need a bigger boat or the wind to die down.




Need to hook up lol, got a CH 22OS and nobody is ever available to go dammit


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

hebegb again said:


> Need to hook up lol, got a CH 22OS and nobody is ever available to go dammit



You only have the best boat ever made. :notworthy:


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

hebegb again said:


> Need to hook up lol, got a CH 22OS and nobody is ever available to go dammit


Let me know...I'm in the panhandle a few times a year and this year was another one where I was fishing alone...would gladly help with fuel, ice and cleanup. I fished alone on my bayboat 2 out of the 3 days there this week.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck, was a parking lot today.... A boat came up to me then said sorry fer getting so close...(close enough to shake hands)!!!! I told him no worries, was packing up to leave anyways and had seen everything today!!! Tons of bo-bo but only got 4 to eat... Tons of 15 inch snaps, only 1 keeper...a few Almaco's and a few cut offs... Also lost my phone into the depths!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

*WannaBay*

Listening in...
FWIW- I got out Wednesday and Thursday and put my first four legal snaps in the boat. Nothing spectacular all under 20 in.


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

...


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

We’ve been grinding it out as well from Bama.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Today was sloppy and snotty. Washing machine 2's with some 4's and 5's tossed in to make it interesting. We put 2 in the box. Marked fish big time but they had lock jaw. I'll be glad when RS season ends so I can relax and catch some big mingos and scamp.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Bigc2013 said:


> I don’t think locals get excited about Snapper anymore :thumbdown: I personally haven’t targeted them since they forced me to fish in the heat of the summer with every other googan that has a boat :thumbsup: Big ones don’t eat well either good for pics though. Just my 2cents.


We still get excited over them, just not enough to make regular posts! I'll share the sows we catch, but usually don't brag about an average limit of snapper.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

They all taste good to be but I still like my cobia.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

We fished every morning Tuesday through Friday and got a quick 5 to 7 man limit every trip. Every spot we stopped was loaded with fish and they were hungry. Bobo strips were bait of choice one day and live pinfish another day. Menhaden, squid and cigs also worked as well. Bottom, middle and free lining, hard bottom, chicken coups and pyramids. We ran about 300 miles this week. I’m tired! Today I’ve been working on finishing my house.


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

We fish like hell, but I don’t post reports...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

jgraham154 said:


> We fish like hell, but I don’t post reports...



Why? We need to see what you caught!


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Boat-Dude said:


> Why? We need to see what you caught!


We catch plenty and a lot of big fish, but just don’t post pics.. sorry


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

jgraham154 said:


> We catch plenty and a lot of big fish, but just don’t post pics.. sorry





Ok, I guess I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

We fished Wednesday and caught a quick limit off some pyramids and headed in early. Went again yesterday and caught a another quick limit of ARS then headed south where bounced some deep spots and managed a nice mess of mingo and a variety of grouper.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

hjorgan said:


> Today was sloppy and snotty. Washing machine 2's with some 4's and 5's tossed in to make it interesting....



Went out as well on Saturday and this is a perfect description of the ride and conditions.


----------

